
E-mail shines in Windows 8 with radical overhaul of mail client - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2012/03/windows-8-mail-client-gets-radical-metro-makeover.ars
======
phren0logy
I use linux, os x, and windows over the course of a usual week. The only team
I root for is good design. I am thrilled with the direction Microsoft is
taking with Metro. Hope to see much more from them that uses this approach;
it's a huge step forward.

